# '67 grille surrounds



## TommyG67 (Dec 17, 2009)

I managed to locate some NOS grille suurounds to replace the battered ones in my '67, but the new ones have a flat black surface on the outside - the inner surface (facing the radiator) is glossy black. Zazarine's Restoration manual says the grille surrounds should be gloss black. I don't really mind the flat black look, but wonder if that's just a primer or protective coating, or?? :confused?

If anyone has any info on this, I'd appreciate hearing from you.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Tommy, They should be plain molded plastic. They were produced with a varying sheen. They should be painted (by you), as they don't come painted out of the box. Gloss Black is correct. Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My original's aren't painted. They're semi gloss molded plastic. They've never been off the car, either. I helped a friend restore his '67 last year, and his NOS ones looked just like mine, except they had no fine cracks near the nose area. I've never heard of these being painted on a '67....'66, yes, but '67, no. Anybody else?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, I've heard, seen and read it...doesn't mean its a "fact"...personally, I'm gonna paint mine to match my firewall (60%) ....maybe its an assembly plant difference? As long as they are both the same color, I would see no issue leaving them as they came. :confused Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, I agree, it's probably a plant variation.....I wonder what the old guys (well, older than us) who are original owners have to say. I've been around a lot of these cars of this year that were Fremont built, and no paint, and my own '67 is a Baltimore built car (came from Tennessee in '83) and it's not painted either. Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Chevythedog (Dec 13, 2019)

I see this is an older post. My 67 GTO has them painted gloss black. I am having some restoration work done, I ordered new surrounds. They came flat black. Painting them gloss black.


----------

